# Southeastern Fall Rally !



## campingnut18

ok gang the fall rally will be at
HARD LABOR CREEK STATE PARK HERE IN GA, october 27-29, 2006
http://www.gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/

lets start booking now. they have 41 sites open as of today.
i will try and get the sites on that friday for everyone.

would the group be willing to book a picnic shelter?
it would be $35.00 for one day? we can split this up.

as of today we do plan on the saturday morning breakfast
and the very large pot luck saturday night.
we can decorate the campers again this year and
have trick or treat for the kids...

i will host a friday night fire with some food and drinks.

thanks, lamar action


----------



## kjdj

Your bring the Fri night Food AND Drinks! Yea com-on!
That's a drive for uus 20 min at most.
We'll be there!


----------



## Reverie

Hard Labor! I thought this would be a weekend about relaxing! Isn't there a "Lazy Day Creek State Park" or at least a "Moderately Relaxing State Park" available anywhere? I mean, let's get with the Outbacker spirit!

Reverie


----------



## campingnut18

well i was looking for the .......
.....................................
all you can eat crab legs/ margaritaville campground.








but with no luck.. so i guess we have to go here.

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> well i was looking for the .......
> .....................................
> all you can eat crab legs/ margaritaville campground.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> but with no luck.. so i guess we have to go here.
> 
> lamar


Hi, Lemur!
We can always move this one back to Topsail Hill!! We KNOW it's an all you can eat crab legs/margaritaville campground!!







Plus, the beach is great in October!!
Darlene action


----------



## jgheesling

How many folks have signed up for this, it is kinda close to the Mountain Rally at Hiawassee a few weeks before was wondering if this one just got absorbed into this one.


----------



## countrygirl

campingnut18 said:


> ok gang the fall rally will be at
> HARD LABOR CREEK STATE PARK HERE IN GA, october 27-29, 2006
> http://www.gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/
> 
> lets start booking now. they have 41 sites open as of today.
> i will try and get the sites on that friday for everyone.
> 
> would the group be willing to book a picnic shelter?
> it would be $35.00 for one day? we can split this up.
> 
> as of today we do plan on the saturday morning breakfast
> and the very large pot luck saturday night.
> we can decorate the campers again this year and
> have trick or treat for the kids...
> 
> i will host a friday night fire with some food and drinks.
> 
> thanks, lamar action


You should plan a rally here over Labor Day weekend sometime!!!


----------



## campingnut18

No, this rally is separate from the Hiwassee gathering on Oct 13th. The GA Mtn Fair will probably keep everyone pretty busy so it will probably be hard to have the ususal. October-November is a great time to camp and most folks expressed in interest in the cooler weather. Topsail would probably be a little far for a weekend trip. The two choices that were mentioned previously were Mocassin Creek in N. GA or Hard Labor Creek out I20. Mocassin Creek now only has 11 sites available for that weekend so that option is out. So, what do ya say? Anyone up for Hard Labor for Oct 27th-29th? We could go with the whole Halloween theme.

october 27-29, 2006
HARD LABOR CREEK STATE PARK HERE IN GA
http://www.gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/

C-


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> No, this rally is separate from the Hiwassee gathering on Oct 13th. The GA Mtn Fair will probably keep everyone pretty busy so it will probably be hard to have the ususal. October-November is a great time to camp and most folks expressed in interest in the cooler weather. Topsail would probably be a little far for a weekend trip. The two choices that were mentioned previously were Mocassin Creek in N. GA or Hard Labor Creek out I20. Mocassin Creek now only has 11 sites available for that weekend so that option is out. So, what do ya say? Anyone up for Hard Labor for Oct 27th-29th? We could go with the whole Halloween theme.
> 
> october 27-29, 2006
> HARD LABOR CREEK STATE PARK HERE IN GA
> http://www.gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/
> 
> C-


Hi, Carmen,
Either my puter's acting up, or I am unable to locate a park map, of the campground. It could be my puter, but I'd kinda like to know the layout. Do you know the link for this? My son reformatted my puter (the big son), and I HATE what he's done to it........can't find anything!!








At any rate, I want to know if this is a go, or a dud, or a whatever? I looked, and there were 41 sites available, earlier, and there's STILL 41, so I'm assuming nobody's jumped on this one. Let me know.
Darlene action


----------



## campingnut18

The park map is a link on the right-hand side. Remember that this is a GA State park and they do not reserve site #'s. I think a lot of folks are just debating on the distance to this CG for the weekend. ???


----------



## mountainlady56

Which way would be better for them...........north, south, east or west, for the majority?? Maybe something very centrally located for everyone would be a good idea! Surely, there's something out there that won't put some driving 2 hours and others driving 8-10!
Darlene action


----------



## Dreamtimers

So who all has signed up ???

Anyone keeping a list?









Dave


----------



## campingnut18

OK







Everyone, I know it's ridiculously hot outside but we need to start planning for this get together. Is anyone interested? It was discussed to be at Hard Labor Creek in GA. There are still 41 sites open. It's in middle-GA -- out Interstate 20:

http://gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/
Hard Labor Creek State Park
Rutledge , GA 30663

So what does everyone say? Let's make reservations?

Carmen


----------



## freefaller25

We'll have to pass on this one. It's a 7 hour drive.









Dana


----------



## dbauers

I would be interested in going, Hard Labor is a nice park. Keep me posted, I'll see what the turn out looks like before making a reservation


----------



## mountainlady56

Okay. I agree with Carmen. She and Lamar have put a lot of effort into this, I'm sure, as they do everything they set about. Have you got reservations, yet, Carmen? If so, I'll make mine and let's get this ball rolling!
I can either stay in the N GA area, or drop my TT at a friend's house, if necessary, and come home bobtail to save on gas, after the Hiawassee trip.







Can't get enough mountains in the fall!!








Darlene


----------



## jgheesling

I agree about who's going, I would like to go even after attending the rally in Hiawassee but I a rally with 2 people is get together. Lets get a list started and I think we will get some intrest, I'm in if we get some folks going.


----------



## campingnut18

Here's to starting the list: (Oct 27-28)

campingnut18 - Donnell's = 3 (2 adults, 1 kid=boy-11)

GA state parks unfortunately do not give site #'s so that's the best we can do. Whoever is first to arrive should be able to get everyone's site in the same area. We are about 1.5 - 2.0 hours from this park so we will do what we can.

How about it? Come on and add to the list.

Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Here's to starting the list: (Oct 27-28)
> 
> campingnut18 - Donnell's = 3 (2 adults, 1 kid=boy-11)
> 
> GA state parks unfortunately do not give site #'s so that's the best we can do. Whoever is first to arrive should be able to get everyone's site in the same area. We are about 1.5 - 2.0 hours from this park so we will do what we can.
> 
> How about it? Come on and add to the list.
> 
> Carmen


Okay, Carmen!!
We jumped on the boat!! We're reserved 10/27-29. 
1) campingnut18 - Donnell's =3 (2 adults, 1 kid=boy-11)
2) sgalady - Hitt's = at least 2, possibly 3-5 (1 adult, a boy-12), possibly up to 3 adults and 2 boys - 12 & 15

Let's get it going, gang!! It's gonna be nice, cool, autumn leaves, a beautiful weekend!! Will be nice fishing weather and GREAT campfire weather!!! Can't wait!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Oh, we need to do the White Elephant, thing, too, Carmen!! I've got stuff packed all in my camper for it, already!!














Maybe let the kids do old-fashioned things, like bobbing for apples, etc.








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

SOUNDS GREAT DARLENE. 
will do all those things. cant wait to see the blow up pumkin again
with the fog machine.

ok when do you sleep. you had a post at 1146 pm 
and then another at 154 am.


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> SOUNDS GREAT DARLENE.
> will do all those things. cant wait to see the blow up pumkin again
> with the fog machine.
> 
> ok when do you sleep. you had a post at 1146 pm
> and then another at 154 am.


Hi, Lemur!!
I wondered when somebody was gonna ask that!!







Did you see the full moon, last night??? I was up baying at it all night!!





















NOT! I have the world's worst time with insomnia. I finished some laundry after my last post (to bed around 3 AM)







and was up at 8 AM. Sleeping pills don't usually work, either, no matter how tired I am.








I even had this problem back before I became disabled. Imagine being awake at 2 AM and getting up to work 8-10 hours, as an RN, at 5:30 AM!! Not fun!
Oh, pumpkin, pumpkin!! Saw the neatest thing in a Dodge dealer's book. Pumpkins carved with the Dodge Ram logo and other Dodge emblems. SO COOL!!








OKAY, everybody else!! Jump on board, now!! Imagine those cool autumn nights, campfires, fishing, great autumn leaves falling!! Sure beats fussing about the heat!!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Okay, Okay!!








I'm bumping this all I can without actually "bumping" it!! You guys just think about how cool it's gonna be, the beautiful falling leaves (I'll even let you sweep them off my slides, guys!) and all the fellowship to be had!








Can't wait to bundle up around a campfire and roast marshmallows!! Whoo-hoo!!








HI! There's an additional benefit to this weekend!! It's the end of daylight savings time. We get an extra hour of camping FREE!!! How bad's that??








Love to all!!
Darlene


----------



## Reverie

The Reveries will most likely be there BUT "shewhomustbeobeyed" still has to check her calendar...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Margaret are planning on coming to either the GA Mountain Fair or the Fall rally, we are not going to be able to attend both. Right now we are leaning toward the Fall rally. We will let yall know in a few days. We are leaving next Saturday to go to Dallas for the birth of our granddaughter.







We will be out there for about 3 or 4 days.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> The Reveries will most likely be there BUT "shewhomustbeobeyed" still has to check her calendar...
> 
> Reverie


You're so funny, Nick!!







However, if my ex-husbands had been more like you?? It woulda been GREAT!!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Three so far! Who else is going to jump on board?

1) campingnut18 - Donnell's =3 (2 adults, 1 kid=boy-11)
2) sgalady - Hitt's = at least 2, possibly 3-5 (1 adult, a boy-12), possibly up to 3 adults+2 boys-12&15
3) jgheesling - Gheesling = 2

Nickerie? O'Shields? Eugene? Leon? Dreamtimer? Ok, I can't name ALL of you... make your move.

C


----------



## W4DRR

The name of that park has us all scared. We are afraid we might have to go there and work.


----------



## tdvffjohn

W4DRR said:


> The name of that park has us all scared. We are afraid we might have to go there and work.


I was thinkin it was for inmates only









wish I could make it


----------



## Dreamtimers

campingnut18 said:


> Three so far! Who else is going to jump on board?
> 
> 1) campingnut18 - Donnell's =3 (2 adults, 1 kid=boy-11)
> 2) sgalady - Hitt's = at least 2, possibly 3-5 (1 adult, a boy-12), possibly up to 3 adults+2 boys-12&15
> 3) jgheesling - Gheesling = 2
> 
> Nickerie? O'Shields? Eugene? Leon? Dreamtimer? Ok, I can't name ALL of you... make your move.
> 
> C


We're still working the dates. We have to be in ky. the weekend before and don't know if we can make it back into the area. Given the people DW works for, we may find out schedule today, or the day before it happens.









We'll let you know when we find out...

Dave


----------



## NC Outbacker

Hey everyone,

We tried to make reservations last week, however, the lady I spoke with stated that they were booked. She did take my name & number just in case of a cancellation coming through!!


----------



## campingnut18

i just checked and they show 38 sites open. for that weekend.
not sure why they told you that. 
in georgia you cant reserve a site number just a site in the park.
you pick it when you come in.
go to the top of this post and click the link.
you can do all this one line.

lamar


----------



## campingnut18

Did you mean they were full for the 10/27-10/28 Hard Labor gathering -or- maybe the 10/13-10/14 Hiwassee River Bend gathering? The GA Mtn Fair is 10/13 and they ARE probably full. Most CG's in the area booked soild. We've got two gathering started here in October since it is typically everyone's favorite month to camp (or at least it is definitely ours). This thread was suppose to be for the Oct 27th weekend at Hard Labor - link and such on first post.

C-


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> The name of that park has us all scared. We are afraid we might have to go there and work.


Well, aye-aye, mate!! Would you rather go back to Logan's Landing and watch "spongebob" with his little red light on his one-door truck go round and round the lake??








Darlene


----------



## dbauers

I know they don't reserve specific sites but is ther a certain area we would like to get in? How do we get all together?


----------



## Reverie

For those of you put off by the name "Hard Labor Creek SP"...

If I remember right this park has three 18 hold Golf Courses either in the park or immediately adjacent...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

dbauers said:


> I know they don't reserve specific sites but is ther a certain area we would like to get in? How do we get all together?


Carmen or Lamar said that whoever was the first of our group to get there, could ask that they put us all together. It used to be if you called the state park, itself, you could request certain areas. I don't think they're even allowed to take reservations at the park, itself, anymore.







I'm sure we'll find one another once we get there, though!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

That's correct. We were planning on arriving Friday morning and getting everyone's site that e-mails us their last name (or might try to go up Thurs nite). Last time we just threw up stuff in multiple sites and tagged the park name tags to make the sites look occupied (Cloudland '05). We will do our very best to get us all together.

Carmen


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OK, We're in!

Just made reservations, maybe we can make it bofore closing time, it's a little closer than Logan's!
Looking forward to another Rally, have really good white Elephant!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## campingnut18

glad that dave & linda can make it. ill try and hold the gate open.
looks like we have a good start to a fall rally.
come on lets get a few more signed up here.

so far i have .

sgalady
outbackgeorgia
campingnut18
jgheesling
reverie
dbauers????
crawfish???

am i missing anyone?????

lamar


----------



## mjatalley

Sounds like you have the beginnings of another great rally. Unfortunately - this one is a little far for us - 300 miles is just too far for a weekend.

Hope you all have a great time!!!


----------



## mountainlady56

mjatalley said:


> Sounds like you have the beginnings of another great rally. Unfortunately - this one is a little far for us - 300 miles is just too far for a weekend.
> 
> Hope you all have a great time!!!


Oh, I'm so sorry you won't be able to make it!! I was looking forward to meeting you (and I wanted to see your camper). Nobody ever has that floorplan in stock around here!!
I know the feeling about 300 miles, though.......Logan's Landing............6 hrs. each way!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

OK,

I just made our reservations today. We are planning on arriving on Thursday, so if yall want me to, I will get all our sites together as a group. Looking forward to seeing everybody and new Outbackers coming to join in on the fun.

sgalady
outbackgeorgia
campingnut18
jgheesling
reverie
crawfish
dbauers????

Leon


----------



## Crawfish

Leon


----------



## campingnut18




----------



## campingnut18

ok as of today...

so far i have .

sgalady
outbackgeorgia
campingnut18
jgheesling
reverie ??? ( what are you waiting on man )
dbauers????
crawfish
captdah














( new kids on the block)

looks like another great fall rally...
keep an eye on this post for updates.
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

campingnut18 said:


> so far i have .
> 
> sgalady
> outbackgeorgia
> campingnut18
> jgheesling
> reverie ??? ( what are you waiting on man )
> dbauers????
> crawfish
> captdah
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ( new kids on the block)


You mean Nick has not made reservations yet?







Come on Nick, pick up the phone.








jgheesling and captadah are both new kids on the block to me.








Can't wait to meet them.









Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Is everybody getting ready for this, yet??? Nick, you have to step up to the plate, man, and ask (as you call her) "she who must be obeyed" about this, and make that reservation!! What kinda weekend would it be without your family?? Come on, Nick........I know you got it in ya!!















HI! I just realized that this is not on the 2006/2007 Rally Map on the homepage. Shouldn't it be there??








Darlene


----------



## z-family




----------



## mountainlady56

z-family said:


> Sorry about that... This rally is now on the map!!! I hope everyone has a great time and don't forget to take and post ots of pics.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rob


Thanks, Rob!!
I had a newer member ask me about the rallies, when I posted about my new 31RQS. He said he didn't know about that rally, and when I looked, it wasn't there. I did forward info about the rally to him, tho!! I'll be sure to get plenty of pics, as my little photographer, Jimmy (12), will be "on duty".








Thanks, again!








Darlene


----------



## Doft

We met Leon & Margaret this past weekend at Topsail and decided that we needed to meet a few more of you folks.

So Hard Labor here we come!!!!

Hold it, isn't that my normal life?

;-)

See you all on October 27th!

Jim


----------



## zoomzoom8

BUMP!!!

OK, we're in! Coming in Thursday 10/26


----------



## campingnut18

hi gang, well im back in the office as of today.
i did not want to go back to work even after camping in the rain all weekend.

glad to see we have a few more for the fall rally.
looks llike we should have a few people check in thursday or friday morning.
so if they will let us.
we will try and get everyone site close together.

see you soon, lamar


----------



## W4DRR

We are thinking about coming. Just haven't made that reservation yet.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> We are thinking about coming. Just haven't made that reservation yet.
> 
> Bob


Come on Bob, pick up the phone and call.









Glad yall are coming Gordon. Me and Margaret will be pulling in on Thursday also. We plan on leaving home on Wednesday and stopping at Vet Mem State Park in Cordele and then driving on over to Hard Labor on Thursday.

Me and Margaret met Jim, Amy, and family down at Topsail. They are super nice people.







Glad yall decided to come to Hard Labor.

This fall rally is starting to shape up to be a nice size rally.









Updating the list.

*sgalady*
*outbackgeorgia*
*campingnut18*
*jgheesling*
*reverie ??? * ( Nick have you made that reservation yet?)
*crawfish*
*captdah* ( new kids on the block)
*Doft* (new kids on the block)
*W4DRR* ( As soon as Bob makes his reservation)
*dbauers???? * (Come on and make that reservation, you know you want to)

Leon


----------



## Gilligan

I may be down in the Southeast next month. You guys going to save me a spot?

Gilligan


----------



## Crawfish

Gilligan said:


> I may be down in the Southeast next month. You guys going to save me a spot?
> 
> Gilligan


Sure, come on down Gilligan, we would love to have you attend. We will save you a spot right next to the dump station.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

sure come on down gilligan. 
ill let you do all the work at the dump station.

come on bob..... ask the wife if she wants to camp that weekend...
AND MAKE RESERVATIONS NOW...

we got all the rain this past weekend so the fall rally will be dry..dry ..dry.

lamar


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I may be down in the Southeast next month. You guys going to save me a spot?
> 
> Gilligan


Sure, come on down Gilligan, we would love to have you attend. We will save you a spot right next to the dump station.









Leon








[/quote]

Isn't Lemur supposed to get that spot? Just like at Topsail.


----------



## campingnut18

hey bob, 
im checking in on thursday to make sure i have a good spot.
















anyone in our group play golf??
i have a free round at hard labor creek if you want it.
just get a golf cart a few beers and ill be your caddie for the day.
lamar


----------



## Reverie

The Reveries are in! As for having Gilligan operate the dump station, have we lost our collective minds? Have you ever seen what mudslide does to a trailer?

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> As for having Gilligan operate the dump station, have we lost our collective minds? Have you ever seen what mudslide does to a trailer?
> 
> Reverie


That is a very good point Nick.







Maybe we should just put him in a corner and tell not to move.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

Adding Zoom..... _(and the O'Shields thinkin that they will be signing on shortly)_.

Doesn't that make like 10 plus ..... ???

sgalady
outbackgeorgia
campingnut18
jgheesling
reverie 
crawfish
zoomzoom
OShields ?? 
captdah ( new kids on the block)
Doft (new kids on the block)
W4DRR ( As soon as Bob makes his reservation)
dbauers???? (Come on and make that reservation, you know you want to)

Who's bringing the Halloween decorations? Ya know the O'Shields will have the blowup and fog machine! Don't let them show you up.

Carmen


----------



## W4DRR

Did I read the fine print correctly on the reservations page for Hard Labor Creek? Reservations are non-refundable?!








I guess we better be sure there are no schedule conflicts before we commit.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

hey bob, i think all ga state parks are like that.
they will let you change your reservation one time for free.
and $10.00 on the second change.

lamar


----------



## campingnut18




----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> hi gang, well im back in the office as of today.
> i did not want to go back to work even after camping in the rain all weekend.
> 
> glad to see we have a few more for the fall rally.
> looks llike we should have a few people check in thursday or friday morning.
> so if they will let us.
> we will try and get everyone site close together.
> 
> see you soon, lamar


Yep, Lemur!!
RAIN, it DID!! Whew!! I was up on the top of Doll Mountain in Doll Mountain CG (COE), and the rain was flooding down Saturday evening, night and Sunday morning!! The winds were SO high, about 35-40 MPH. This couple was out walking Saturday morning, and they had a Casita TT, and were bragging about it only weighed 2000# and they towed it with a Honda Accord 4 cyl., getting about 22 MPG. Made me sick to my stomach:yuk: , with me averaging around 11 towing my 31 RQS. HOWEVER, that night, I sure was glad I was in my heavy monster vs that lightweight fiberglass "bubble", as I could just picture it being caught up in the wind and rolling down the steep cliffs into Carter's Lake, which was about 150' below!!








So, even though you deserved the rain for not letting the rest of us in on that trip to Vogel







, we got the rain, too. After that, it was Heaven, with cool days and cooler nights (down in the 40s).
Looking forward to the trip!
Darlene









WOW!! Glad everybody's jumping on board!! I think it's that cool snap that's done it. I did NOT want to leave Doll Mountain, after a whole week of it!! It was gorgeous. We grilled out one night and had a campfire twice!! Have to admit the campfire wasn't the bonfire that you guys usually build, as most of the wood was still damp from that flood on Sat/Sun. I thought about you guys breaking up camp in that rain!!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

Question? Are we gonna have the kids trick-or-treat or anything of the sort? Just curious. Does the park have anything (hayrides, etc.) for the weekend? I know some state parks do for that weekend. Just wanted to be prepared.
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

Sure - let's have a little trick or treat for the kids - and don't forget some Halloween decor. Not sure about the activities for the park. Did you just volunteer to call or find out for us? jk









Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Me and Margaret when to WalMart last night to pick up a few things, and noticed they have a huge selection of Halloween decor.







Had to buy some, going to try to out do Tommy this year.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

leon,
tommy has not made reservations yet.
kim may have to work weekends , so he will wait to see if they can make it.

but i cant wait to see your camper.
we have a few things to bring.

DONT FORGET... 
we will talk about the other 2007 rally's.
so think about it









lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Sure - let's have a little trick or treat for the kids - and don't forget some Halloween decor. Not sure about the activities for the park. Did you just volunteer to call or find out for us? jk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen


Hi, Carmen,
Didn't call, but checked the calender of events. We missed out! They're having hayrides, etc., at Little Ocmulgee (McRae), Reed Bingham (Adel), Amicolola Falls (Dawsonville), Florence Marina (Omaha), Fort Yargo(Winder) and Hart (Hartwell). 
Hmmm...........decor..........VERY INTERESTING!!






















Darlene


----------



## Reverie

Just like last year I plan on taking off my undershirt and going as Sasquatch. That scares the heck out of the kids and sometimes nauseates the adults...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

Reverie said:


> Just like last year I plan on taking off my undershirt and going as Sasquatch. That scares the heck out of the kids and sometimes nauseates the adults...
> 
> Reverie











Nickerie,
You're so silly!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

im scared just thinking about it.
now i know why i cant sleep at night.

lamar











Reverie said:


> Just like last year I plan on taking off my undershirt and going as Sasquatch. That scares the heck out of the kids and sometimes nauseates the adults...
> 
> Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Just like last year I plan on taking off my undershirt and going as Sasquatch. That scares the heck out of the kids and sometimes nauseates the adults...
> 
> Reverie


[/quote]
Uh, Lemur............
I don't think anybody has seen YOU walking around without your undershirt, either!! Scared you'll scare the kids, too??















Darlene


----------



## Reverie

Nah, he'd just look like he was wearing a Herringbone Suit!

Reverie


----------



## mom30075

campingnut18 said:


> Adding Zoom..... _(and the O'Shields thinkin that they will be signing on shortly)_.
> 
> Doesn't that make like 10 plus ..... ???
> 
> sgalady
> outbackgeorgia
> campingnut18
> jgheesling
> reverie
> crawfish
> zoomzoom
> OShields ??
> captdah ( new kids on the block)
> Doft (new kids on the block)
> W4DRR ( As soon as Bob makes his reservation)
> dbauers???? (Come on and make that reservation, you know you want to)
> 
> Who's bringing the Halloween decorations? Ya know the O'Shields will have the blowup and fog machine! Don't let them show you up.
> 
> Carmen


OK,ADD the HAncocks, if it's OK for the "EX-Outback" owners to show up. We have a Type 13 reserved. Looking forward to seeing everyone. 
Donna


----------



## campingnut18

your always welcome donna,
how was my camper doing at riverbend without us?
mine was the one up at the top of the hill.

i will be in on thursday night.
leon and i will try and get sites for everyone.
if they let us.
i will need last name list of all the new familys.
i know all you old outbackers...

lamar


----------



## Crawfish

Glad yall are coming Donna.







It will be good seeing you and Roy again.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Glad to see you'll be able to make it, too, Donna!! I want to see that new SOB of yours!! While I'm missing the GA MTN FAIR, do you think I'm getting prepared for the fall rally? Already made 24 goody bags (bought a box of 25 baggies, and they shorted me one







). Haven't done trick-or-treat in years, since kids started driving themselves around our town begging for candy.








Got some decorations, too!!
Darlene


----------



## Nursurfer

sgalady said:


> ok gang the fall rally will be at
> HARD LABOR CREEK STATE PARK HERE IN GA, october 27-29, 2006
> http://www.gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/
> 
> lets start booking now. they have 41 sites open as of today.
> i will try and get the sites on that friday for everyone.
> 
> would the group be willing to book a picnic shelter?
> it would be $35.00 for one day? we can split this up.
> 
> as of today we do plan on the saturday morning breakfast
> and the very large pot luck saturday night.
> we can decorate the campers again this year and
> have trick or treat for the kids...
> 
> i will host a friday night fire with some food and drinks.
> 
> thanks, lamar action


Hope this gets through..... Hi, all, joined this group a week or so ago, and then my Dad passed away. Had to go to New York. When we got back, all the spaces for the Rally were gone. We were going to join everyone for the Oct 27-29 Rally in Georgia at the State Park. DH tried to make reservations, but all were taken. We're trying to get on the waiting list. This would be our first big outing in our new 21RS. This lets me know that you have to reserve early for these gatherings. See you at the next one. 
Barbara from Savannah


----------



## campingnut18

HI BARBARA, 
I just checked the web site and they only have 12 sites left for that weekend.
so if your thinking about going, DO IT NOW..
MAKE SURE, you pick hard labor campground and NOT the buddy site.
they only have a few buddy sites , and im sure they are gone.

hope to see you in two weeks,

lamar


----------



## mom30075

Hope this gets through..... Hi, all, joined this group a week or so ago, and then my Dad passed away. Had to go to New York. When we got back, all the spaces for the Rally were gone. We were going to join everyone for the Oct 27-29 Rally in Georgia at the State Park. DH tried to make reservations, but all were taken. We're trying to get on the waiting list. This would be our first big outing in our new 21RS. This lets me know that you have to reserve early for these gatherings. See you at the next one. 
Barbara from Savannah
[/quote]

I just checked there are 11 sites available for a 40ft Travel Trailer or smaller at Hard labor Creek state park. Try again.
Donna


----------



## campingnut18

Hi Barbara:

I just checked Hard Labor Creek and there should be 12 sites still available for the weekend of 10/27 - two nites. Make sure not to select the buddy site in the dropdown. (For this weekend tho', a few of us are going to River Bend in Hiwassee ... and I think they are full).

http://gastateparks.org/info/hardlabor/

Hope you can make it and we will see you around the campfire.

Carmen


----------



## Nursurfer

Hi campingnut18,

We made telephone reservations this morning for the 27th thru 29th at Hard Labor. Do we need to advise anyone else at Outbackers that we will be attending? This will be our first Outbackers Rally with our new 21RS. It will also be our first time camping in our new trailer.

Do we need to get there at a certain time in order to be able to get a site close to everyone?

We tried to log on to make reservations on line, but it said that there were no sites available. Go figure...

Barbara & Bob (newbies)


----------



## W4DRR

Nursurfer said:


> Hi campingnut18,
> 
> We made telephone reservations this morning for the 27th thru 29th at Hard Labor. Do we need to advise anyone else at Outbackers that we will be attending? This will be our first Outbackers Rally with our new 21RS. It will also be our first time camping in our new trailer.
> 
> Do we need to get there at a certain time in order to be able to get a site close to everyone?
> 
> We tried to log on to make reservations on line, but it said that there were no sites available. Go figure...
> 
> Barbara & Bob (newbies)


I just checked and it is still showing 11 available. (For a 30' Trailer) 
You have to change the site type from "Hard Labor Buddy Campsite" to "Hard Labor Campground". For some unknown reason, "Buddy Site" is the default. If you leave it on "Buddy Site" it will come up showing none available.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Hey everyone, have we talked about the pot luck yet?







I did not go back and read all of the pages, just call me lazy.







Are we going to have the "White Elephant" again? I know the kids will be trick or treating and we are going to decorate our campers. Is anything else planned? I am planning on bringing some firewood, I think it will be a little cool at night.









Leon


----------



## campingnut18

i forgot about the white elephant








yes, lets still do it.
keep the gifts at $10.00 each and for the adults.
if kids want to do one we can..
we will bring candy for all the kids in us.

and if you show up friday night,
you may get some of that dutch oven peach cobbler im making.

i will bring firewood too. 
I NEED THE LAST NAMES OF ALL THE NEW OUTBACKERS.
so we can check you in friday morning.
lamar



Crawfish said:


> Hey everyone, have we talked about the pot luck yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I did not go back and read all of the pages, just call me lazy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are we going to have the "White Elephant" again? I know the kids will be trick or treating and we are going to decorate our campers. Is anything else planned? I am planning on bringing some firewood, I think it will be a little cool at night.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Barbara!
Welcome to the group!! Sorry to hear of the loss of your father.







Will be looking forward to meeting you and your family at the rally! Maybe my college student son, at Statesboro, will join us, too. I'll have to check the distance.
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

OK.......now we're talking!! White elephant?? Anybody want to buy some white elephant gifts at black market prices??







I've got so much stuff/duplicates, it's PITIFUL!! I gathered up $70 worth of duplicates and took them to Wally World and got a Wally World card for them!!







NONE of them, BTW, were things that I had gotten from white elephant, just things I had bought and didn't need or were duplicate!

Peach cobbler?? Keep it warm for me, Lamar!! I love it!!

I plan on making some chili, if anybody's interested. You guys know me......there'll be some for everyone!







Remember the cheese grits?








Sounds like a plan.........chili and peach cobbler around the campfire.









The wood bringing? I'll leave that to you guys!! When we were up in the mountains, Jimmy picked up some "wood" from his uncle, up there. You guys ever burned pressure-treated wood on a campfire, and tried to roast marshmallows???







I knew better, but Jimmy insisted on adding it to the fire. I'm glad I was done with my marshmallow beforehand!!









Speaking of fires, I'm over my "major melt-down". Thanks for all the thoughts, prayers and advice.








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> I plan on making some chili, if anybody's interested. You guys know me......there'll be some for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the cheese grits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan.........chili and peach cobbler around the campfire.


Darlene just make one pot this time.







For the people who enjoy the chili, you are required to stay at least 10 feet away from the fire!!!!!!!









Margaret was wanting to make some cowboy beans. Between the chili and the beans, I told Margaret, "What do you want a nuclear explosion".









We will bring some kind of soup instead.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> I plan on making some chili, if anybody's interested. You guys know me......there'll be some for everyone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Remember the cheese grits?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds like a plan.........chili and peach cobbler around the campfire.


Darlene just make one pot this time.







For the people who enjoy the chili, you are required to stay at least 10 feet away from the fire!!!!!!!









Margaret was wanting to make some cowboy beans. Between the chili and the beans, I told Margaret, "What do you want a nuclear explosion".









We will bring some kind of soup instead.

Leon








[/quote]
Hi, Leon!
Never had any cowboy beans, before. Tell Margaret it's fine with me, if she makes them!! I only have myself to sleep with!!







Now, THAT'S one advantage of being unattached, if I ever heard of one!!








I'll bring a couple bottles of Maalox Maxx tabs!!








Now, talking about me overcooking??? I had my eyes feasted on a FORTY quart (can you imagine?? 10 gallons) electric roaster/slow cooker on QVC or HSN, last night. I was thinking, wouldn't THAT be great to take to a rally?? Then, I got to thinking.......who in the WORLD could lift 10 gallons of chili???







(And aren't the wives glad I didn't order one??.......talk about "nuclear explosion"!!)















Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

OK fellow SE Outbackers! This gathering is only 2 short weeks away. Leon (Crawfish) started talking this a little ... but let's talk about activities - especially for any new-comers. Daylight savings time goes into effect this Sat nite we're camping. Make sure to PM campingnut18 - i.e,. Lemur with your last name and cell # if you would like for him to try to get you a spot early Friday morning. 
Bring those Halloween decorations and let's show the other campers in the park how the Outbackers camp in style (tacky decor)
















*Friday nite:*
Campfire - whoever has the best spot for big group for gathering 'round
_(and maybe the Donnell's (campingnut18) will get their act together and make some peach cobbler in the dutch oven thingie)_








*Saturday:*
*Potluck breakfast? * do we want to do this? If so, we need to organize a crew - a lot of us don't have it together that early _(meaning me). _ If so, who's bringing what? Don't need too much. 








*Potluck dinner - 6:30pm * 
Bring a main dish or meat enough for your family and maybe 1 more -or-
bring a side dish or dessert. (we usually have a ton of food).

*Trick or Treat* for the kids - after dinner? no need to dress really unless they just want to. 








*White Elephant* - after that ... around a warm campfire Hot Chocolate and Apple Cider?








Any other ideas?

Carmen


----------



## mom30075

Roy may be in early Friday AM, with the rest of us to follow late Friday.

I'll bring Gorilla bread for breakfast.

Crock pot Mac & Cheese for dinner & some dessert, probably brownies.

I'll bring some candy for trick or treat.

Looking forward to the trip,
donna


----------



## Crawfish

I normally get up early, so count me in on helping with breakfast.

For breakfast we will bring some eggs, sauage, bacon, pancake mix, stuff we normally have with us anyway.

For the potluck we will bring a side dish and desert with a main dish.

I will bring some firewood also.

Lamar, I am looking forward to some of that peach cobbler Friday night. It would be good with some ice cream to. Think I will bring some.

Leon


----------



## Gilligan

Anybody bringing Coconut Cream Pie....just like Mary Ann's?

Gilligan


----------



## Crawfish

Gilligan, when the kids are going around trick or treating, make sure you come by my TT because I have a _*special*_ bag of candy for you.









Leon


----------



## outbackgeorgia

OK,

It's cold enough for Rosin Baked Potatos again!

Outbackgeorgia


----------



## mountainlady56

Gilligan said:


> Anybody bringing Coconut Cream Pie....just like Mary Ann's?
> 
> Gilligan


Gilligan,
Just knock on my door.......I'll have that Coconut Cream Pie.......just like Mary Ann's, waiting. That'll be okay, since we're the only "single" ones on here.







Besides, my son will love you! You two should get along quite well.








Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

We're in! Just made the reservation today. Got a site type 13, whatever that is. Next to Gilligan, maybe?
We should arrive fairly early in the day on Friday.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

Glad you are coming Bob.







I have a type 11 site. I'm like you, I don't know what that means either.







I thought when you got there you pick the site you want.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Glad you are coming Bob.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have a type 11 site. I'm like you, I don't know what that means either.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I thought when you got there you pick the site you want.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Leon


When I made the reservation, I selected "30' Trailer". The length of your trailer may have some bearing on what site type they assign you. What did you put?

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

I put down a 30' TT also, and my reservations email says I have a type 11 site. I am not going to worry about it because I will be picking out the site I want when I get there. It just doesn't make any sence to me how they deal out sites.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

I've got a type 13, up to 35' trailer. I'm looking forward to this, everybody. We're gonna have PERFECT weather, PERFECT fishing (yep, gonna break out the fishing pole), and a PERFECT weekend.







Back when I had a TT, before, you could reserve a certain site, at first, but it got to where people were reserving their "favorite" site for weekends on end, and nobody else ever got a chance at it. Hope they don't get us scattered all over the place! Maybe somebody needs to call the park, directly, and let them know we're a "group".








Darlene











outbackgeorgia said:


> OK,
> 
> It's cold enough for Rosin Baked Potatos again!
> 
> Outbackgeorgia


Hi, Dave!
I read that when you do the Rosin Baked Potatoes, you're supposed to wrap them in brown paper, or 3-4 layers of newspaper, so the rosin will stick to it, then cut through the paper and all to open the potato.








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> Hope they don't get us scattered all over the place! Maybe somebody needs to call the park, directly, and let them know we're a "group".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Me and Larmar are arriving on Thursday. On Friday morning we plan on getting everybody's site for them so we will all be in a group. I don't know if they will let us do it are not, but with Lamar's persuasive talking I think we can get it done.









This one is right around the corner, can't wait.









Leon


----------



## Reverie

My plan is to join you early on Friday morning. Of course this may be impacted by what Mrs. Reverie has to say about it. "Shewhomustbeobeyed" has final approval on my schedule.

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

I just checked this afternoon, and there are only 2 of the Type 13 sites available. So if anyone else plans on attending, they better hurry up and make those reservations.

Bob


----------



## Captdah

We are looking forward to meeting everyone. We are one of the new kids on the block and are very excited to meet everyone.


----------



## mountainlady56

HI!
I just checked the availability of type 13 sites, and the only one fully available is for ADA (disabled person site). If anybody needs a site that doesn't qualify, go ahead and reserve the ADA site, and I'll swap out with them, if they'll just let me know, as I qualify. Don't want anybody to be left out, if we can help it!! Looking forward to a great time!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Is this the complete list of the families attending?









*sgalady*
*outbackgeorgia*
*campingnut18*
*jgheesling (new kids on the block, I think)*
*reverie* 
*crawfish*
*zoomzoom*
*mom30075* 
*captdah (new kids on the block)*
*Doft (new kids on the block)*
*W4DRR* 
*Nursurfer (new kids on the block)*
*dbauers???? (new kids on the block)*

If not please update. This has turned out to be a nice rally.








Can't wait.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

With all the new people, do you think we need to print up name tags again?

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

Me and Larmar are arriving on Thursday. On Friday morning we plan on getting everybody's site for them so we will all be in a group. I don't know if they will let us do it are not, but with Lamar's persuasive talking I think we can get it done.









This one is right around the corner, can't wait.









Leon
----------------------------------------------------------------------------

We are coming in on Thursday also. Probably around the same bat time we made it in last time.....so......save us a big one and break out those flood lights and flash lights (have I mentioned how I just love backing this thing up in the woods, in the dark?).


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> With all the new people, do you think we need to print up name tags again?
> 
> Bob


HMMMM..........that'd be a good project for you, Bob!!! I remember you to be very good at that, right??







Gotta run.......gotta get my brake disconnect cable replaced so I can make the trip!!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

great gordon, see you then.
im shooting for the park at about 10am thursday morning.

looks like i'll need a larger dutch oven peach cobbler for friday night.

leon , the debauers are not going this trip.
but we still have 12 for this trip.
lamar


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> leon , the debauers are not going this trip.
> but we still have 12 for this trip.


Hate to hear that. Maybe they can make the next one.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Thats not a bad idea Bob. Have you got any of those tags left? If not, I have some.


I still have enough blanks left, but only if I do the adults this time. (do we have an accounting of kids? maybe I might have enough)
I will need the first names of the newbies.

Should I print one up for Gilligan, in case he shows up?









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

bob has the name list of the new people.
we have 8 new outbacker family members to the southeast group.
we welcome more....









so 8 new names to remember folks.... 
i know ill forget 10 min after we meet.
so forgive me if i ask you more than once..








i will have a nice fire going friday if you want to stop by.









lamar :


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> so 8 new names to remember folks....
> i know ill forget 10 min after we meet.
> so forgive me if i ask you more than once..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i will have a nice fire going friday if you want to stop by.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lamar :


Hi, Lemur!!!
You know we ALL have a little bit of that "old-timer's disease". I'm terrible with names, too.
BTW, what do you mean by "IF" you want to stop by??? Campfire attendance is MANDATORY!!!















Oh, got my warranty work done, today. It was a great experience (seriously)!!
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

I just checked, and even the ADA site has been reserved now.
So if anybody decides at the last minute to go, they will have to hope to catch a cancellation.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

Question.......Whoever has the list of participants, we also need to know how many kids there will be for trick-or-treating. Don't want anyone left out.
Darlene


----------



## Nursurfer

Me and Larmar are arriving on Thursday. On Friday morning we plan on getting everybody's site for them so we will all be in a group. I don't know if they will let us do it are not, but with Lamar's persuasive talking I think we can get it done.









==========================

Nursurfer (Barbara) here. Bob and I will be arriving on Thursday (No grandchildren this time). We'll be leaving Savannah about 1 or 2 p.m. Can't wait to attend our first Rally.

We went on a trial run this Thursday to a nearby campground in Richmond Hill. Couldn't stay in the trailer because of the chemicals. Eyes burning big time. Left the trailer there for the last 2 nights - fans going, cabinets all open - Bob installed a large ceiling fan. Hope we can get it aired out before the Rally. Going to keep the fans going all weekend.

See you Thursday evening.

Barbara (Savannah, GA)


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Me and Larmar...


"Larmar"? Is that a combination of Lemur and Lamar?









FYI I just checked the reservation page a few minutes ago, and there has been a cancellation. One Type 13 site is now open.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Me and Larmar...


"Larmar"? Is that a combination of Lemur and Lamar?









Bob
[/quote]

I guess my fingers are faster than my mind, but then again my mind is getting pretty slow in my old age.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Me and Larmar...


"Larmar"? Is that a combination of Lemur and Lamar?









Bob
[/quote]

I guess my fingers are faster than my mind, but then again my mind is getting pretty slow in my old age.









Leon








[/quote]

I'm making that transition from "Middle Age" to "Metal Age" myself.
You know...._SILVER_ in your hair, _GOLD_ in your teeth, and _LEAD_ in your a**.









Bob


----------



## campingnut18

Did anyone else get the letter from the Ranger yet? We got one today and they are going to have some Halloween-y things for the kids. I say "let's do it" with the park. $5 for all kids 12 and under - trick or treating, hot dogs, and such.

Carmen


----------



## Crawfish

Didn't get a letter here, but sounds great even tho our kids are grown and gone.

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> Didn't get a letter here, but sounds great even tho our kids are grown and gone.
> 
> Leon


We got ours today also.

Leon, you probably won't get your letter until next week. It takes the Pony Express a long time to get down into the wilds of Alabama.

Bob


----------



## Crawfish

W4DRR said:


> Leon, you probably won't get your letter until next week. It takes the Pony Express a long time to get down into the wilds of Alabama.
> 
> Bob


I know what you mean Bob. You should see the size of the pipes we use for our sunshine.








Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

I was wondering why they weren't doing hay rides or something, with stables on the grounds, they'd surely be able to have a horse, wagon and hay SOMEWHERE!!







Glad to hear it. Kids will get double treats....don't you guys just love me???







SUGAR RUSHES!!















Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

It looks like someone is doing a NO-RAIN Dance.








The forecast for Saturday, at least, is getting better.









Thu
Oct 26 Showers 
57Â°/52Â° 40% 
57Â°F

Fri
Oct 27 Scattered T-Storms 
62Â°/51Â° 40% 
62Â°F

Sat
Oct 28 Partly Cloudy 
57Â°/47Â° 10% 
57Â°F

Sun
Oct 29 Scattered Showers 
66Â°/44Â° 60% 
66Â°F

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> It looks like someone is doing a NO-RAIN Dance.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The forecast for Saturday, at least, is getting better.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thu
> Oct 26 Showers
> 57Â°/52Â° 40%
> 57Â°F
> 
> Fri
> Oct 27 Scattered T-Storms
> 62Â°/51Â° 40%
> 62Â°F
> 
> Sat
> Oct 28 Partly Cloudy
> 57Â°/47Â° 10%
> 57Â°F
> 
> Sun
> Oct 29 Scattered Showers
> 66Â°/44Â° 60%
> 66Â°F
> 
> Bob


WHOO-HOO!!! Then, don't worry, be happy!!








Sounds like a great forecast, there, Bob!! I'm counting down the days!! Great fall weather!! Friends of mine headed up to Dillard, this morning. The weather here is raining. I hope it stays south, so they can enjoy the mountains!








Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

The forecast will change 4 tmes before Sat ... but that's definitely cool for this GA girl. The neighbor just gave us some oak firewood so we'll have a good fire any way. 








Did you guys get from the letter that we (the campers) are to voluntarily bring treats and that the park was going to bring them around? I'm like Darlene - surprised that there's not a hay-ride planned. So, makes you ask a little what the $5 is for exactly? Guess we'll find out... How many more days / hours?


















Carmen


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> The forecast will change 4 tmes before Sat ... but that's definitely cool for this GA girl. The neighbor just gave us some oak firewood so we'll have a good fire any way.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did you guys get from the letter that we (the campers) are to voluntarily bring treats and that the park was going to bring them around? I'm like Darlene - surprised that there's not a hay-ride planned. So, makes you ask a little what the $5 is for exactly? Guess we'll find out... How many more days / hours?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carmen


WHOA, wait a minute!!!
You mean Dudley Doo-right thinks we're gonna pay $5 a head for them to take our kids around while WE supply the treats, and they're not doing anything special???







I'm sorry, but this old chick doesn't think so







........I think we'd be better off just having them trick or treat OUR campers, as we know them and trust them not to give our kids anything that "isn't right". I still haven't gotten a letter........apparently, Pony Express still hasn't made it to S. GA yet!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

The white elephants were purchased, the propane was filled, the heater tested, the batteries charged, the firewood loaded, and lodge was prepped this weekend and we are soooooo ready to go.......BRING IT ON!!!!


----------



## W4DRR

The weather forecast is starting to get better for Saturday and Sunday.








But it sure is going to be cold!








Thu
Oct 26 Showers 
57Â°/46Â° 40%

Fri
Oct 27 Few Showers 
64Â°/43Â° 30%

Sat
Oct 28 Partly Cloudy 
57Â°/36Â° 10%

Sun
Oct 29 Sunny 
58Â°/41Â° 10%


----------



## Crawfish

I am getting ready today and tomorrow. Got my white elephant's, groceries, heater, and other things we might need, all I have to do is load them up. Margaret says she is ready to roll, says she needs the break from work and camping and being around friends is the best cure.









Yea Bob, I just checked weather.com and it is looking really good. Great weather for a fall rally.

Leon


----------



## mom30075

campingnut18 said:


> Did anyone else get the letter from the Ranger yet? We got one today and they are going to have some Halloween-y things for the kids. I say "let's do it" with the park. $5 for all kids 12 and under - trick or treating, hot dogs, and such.
> 
> Carmen


YEs, we got the letter. Looks like the $5 is for Hotdogs, taking the kids around for trick treating, slide show on bats, and a big fire w/ s'mores. We will need to decide by Friday afternoon. It's Saturday 5:30-7:30, so its conflict with our potluck. 
So it may be easier to just stick with the group plans, but we can do either.
Donna


----------



## W4DRR

FYI There has been another cancellation (not by an Outbacker, I hope) and a Type 13 site has come available. So anybody who waited too late to make a reservation, now is your chance.

Bob


----------



## campingnut18

ok gang, leon and i will be at the park thursday morning.
we will do our best to get site together.

call me if you need any info. im off work until 10/30/06.








have a safe trip and ill see you around the fire friday night.

lamar


----------



## mountainlady56

I'm seriously thinking about pulling on up Thursday, too. I need a break from home, and Jimmy's doing good, right now, except for a killer cold. However, we started meds on that, today, after a quick trip to the pediatrician. 
One thing, guaranteed, with that forecast.......I won't be red-faced and dripping sweat, thank God!! Think I'll leave my sandals at home and switch to my New Balances.








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Well the pony express arrivied at my house today.







He was riding an old mare.







In other words, I got my letter from Hard Labor.









I am about loaded up and ready to go.









Leon


----------



## happycamper

W4DRR said:


> The weather forecast is starting to get better for Saturday and Sunday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> But it sure is going to be cold!


WD, that's not cold. That is great camping weather. Stoke up a good campfire, heat up the camper, and later crawl under the covers. Oh yeah, that's what its all about!

Have a great rally. I know we had a lot of fun last week @ the NE rally!

Jim


----------



## Doft

Since this will be our first rally, I'm wondering what type of foods do people usually bring for potluck dinners - finger foods or dishes that you have to have a fork and knife to eat? Just want to make sure that whatever we bring is "appropriate".

We're so excited about this coming weekend and looking forward to meeting everybody. We dry camped this past weekend for the first time, so this trip will seem luxurious for us!!

- Amy


----------



## Crawfish

Amy,

It is food you eat with a fork and knife. What we normally do is everybody bring a main dish, enough for your family and maybe one or two more, and a desert or side dish. Me and Margaret usually bring country ribs or hamburgers with potato salad or baked beans or a desert. But you can bring anything you like. Everybody usually has enough drinks, soda or tea, etc., paper plates, cups and plastic silverware where we can combine them together for everybody to use.

I also want to remind everybody who wants to participate in the White Elephant to bring a gift, one for each spouse, and keep it $10 or less.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

For breakfast, I'll bring sausage patties and maybe whoop up some scrambed eggs. Maybe we can do this around 9:30-10ish, so me and Carmen can peel our eyes open enough to participate!!







For dinner, I'll probably make some chili, cornbread and maybe a desert. Looking forward to it!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

We're doing hash brown casserole (one for dinner, one for breakfast) and some other misc stuff....


----------



## W4DRR

sgalady said:


> For breakfast, I'll bring sausage patties and maybe whoop up some scrambed eggs. Maybe we can do this around 9:30-10ish, so me and Carmen can peel our eyes open enough to participate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner, I'll probably make some chili, cornbread and maybe a desert. Looking forward to it!
> Darlene


Is this _breakfast_ or _brunch_?

More like Revellie at 0700 for those that have Galley and Skullery Duty.
Chow line should start forming at 0745, with the Galley open at 0800. (a little Navy lingo)

(Those of us with small children probably couldn't hold out until 0930-1000)

Bob


----------



## W4DRR

Weather update:

Thu
Oct 26 Showers 
53Â°/50Â° 50%

Fri
Oct 27 Partly Cloudy / Wind 
60Â°/42Â° 10%

Sat
Oct 28 Mostly Sunny 
61Â°/39Â° 10%

Sun
Oct 29 Sunny 
58Â°/37Â° 10%

Looks like only those arriving on Thursday are at-risk for bad weather.
BUT...
Those of us towing on Friday may have some wind to deal with.

Bob


----------



## Reverie

A couple of notes...

White Elephant: Most people bring a gift that cost $10 or less and is in some way camping-related.

Group Meal: Someone usually brings a grill or two so we have a way to grill things but everything else should be prepared ahead of time. We usually find an open space and everyone brings enough chairs for their group.

Tour of Homes: Not everyone particpates but anyone may. At some point we usually find ourselves checking out everyone else's rigs. This is a great time to get additional ideas.

Have fun...

Reverie


----------



## Crawfish

Reverie said:


> Tour of Homes: Not everyone particpates but anyone may. At some point we usually find ourselves checking out everyone else's rigs. This is a great time to get additional ideas.
> 
> Have fun...
> 
> Reverie


I think all the men are going to want to check out all the high tech mods jgheesling has done.









Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> I think all the men are going to want to check out all the high tech mods jgheesling has done.


Yes, our simple bathroom cabinet door move-the-hinges mod, or the swing-down door conversion-to-a-drawer mod pales in comparison to the hi-tech "Information Center" mod.

Bob


----------



## Doft

W4DRR said:


> For breakfast, I'll bring sausage patties and maybe whoop up some scrambed eggs. Maybe we can do this around 9:30-10ish, so me and Carmen can peel our eyes open enough to participate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner, I'll probably make some chili, cornbread and maybe a desert. Looking forward to it!
> Darlene


Is this _breakfast_ or _brunch_?

More like Revellie at 0700 for those that have Galley and Skullery Duty.
Chow line should start forming at 0745, with the Galley open at 0800. (a little Navy lingo)

(Those of us with small children probably couldn't make it until 0930-1000)

Bob
[/quote]

My small children are usually up by 6:30 and start getting antsy if they don't see any breakfast by 8:30, so we'll probably eat on the early side. I'm bringing a couple pans of sausage rolls (assuming our oven in the Outback works - we've never used it!!). I'm cooking a brisket and some kind of side dish (haven't decided what yet) and bread pudding for dinner.

Darlene, I'll send my boys over to you at about 7:00am on Saturday. I guarantee they'll wake you up.







They are big bundles of energy first thing in the morning!

- Amy


----------



## W4DRR

Doft said:


> For breakfast, I'll bring sausage patties and maybe whoop up some scrambed eggs. Maybe we can do this around 9:30-10ish, so me and Carmen can peel our eyes open enough to participate!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For dinner, I'll probably make some chili, cornbread and maybe a desert. Looking forward to it!
> Darlene


Is this _breakfast_ or _brunch_?

More like Revellie at 0700 for those that have Galley and Skullery Duty.
Chow line should start forming at 0745, with the Galley open at 0800. (a little Navy lingo)

(Those of us with small children probably couldn't make it until 0930-1000)

Bob
[/quote]

My small children are usually up by 6:30 and start getting antsy if they don't see any breakfast by 8:30, so we'll probably eat on the early side. I'm bringing a couple pans of sausage rolls (assuming our oven in the Outback works - we've never used it!!). I'm cooking a brisket and some kind of side dish (haven't decided what yet) and bread pudding for dinner.

Darlene, I'll send my boys over to you at about 7:00am on Saturday. I guarantee they'll wake you up.







They are big bundles of energy first thing in the morning!

- Amy
[/quote]

My last comment was probably a little confusing. I went back and re-worded it. What I meant to say is basically the same thing. The younger children would probably be up early, and couldn't wait until 9:30 - 10:00 for breakfast.


----------



## zoomzoom8

WOOHOO!!! Two Days!


----------



## mountainlady56

Amy,
Thanks for the offer!!







No need, though!! Jimmy is up-and-at-'em around 7:30, and will probably be even earlier, if he anticipates getting to play with other kids!! He's an early eater, too. Guess I'll have to "roll out" early. I'll just do my sausage earlier, and nuke them from the fridge, before serving. If I do eggs, it won't take long to scramble them!!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Hey...what's this with rain in the forecast for Friday now??? Lets get that happy, happy, joy, joy NO rain dance going.....


----------



## W4DRR

Thu
Oct 26 PM Showers 
60Â°/50Â° 30%

Fri
Oct 27 Rain / Thunder 
60Â°/48Â° 90%

Sat
Oct 28 Partly Cloudy 
61Â°/41Â° 10%

Sun
Oct 29 Sunny 
68Â°/44Â° 10%

Friday definitely doesn't look encouraging, does it.
I understand the rain on Friday is leftover moisture from that hurricane in the Pacific.
But at least, things still look good for the balance of the weekend.


----------



## Crawfish

From what I have seen on Weather.com, that 90% on Friday is kind of stretching it a bit. It looks like most of the rain will be on Thursday night. That 90% is most likely for the early hours of Friday morning.

Lamar, it doesn't look like we will be having a fire on Thursday night.







It looks like another Logan's Landing Thursday night. Remember

Leon


----------



## W4DRR

Crawfish said:


> From what I have seen on Weather.com, that 90% on Friday is kind of stretching it a bit. It looks like most of the rain will be on Thursday night. That 90% if most likely for the early hours of Friday morning.
> 
> Leon


I sure hope they are right about that. I would hate to have to tow down there in a lot of wind and rain.

Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

Maybe that big blob O' rain coming our way will die once it hits the mountains.......

One can hope.....


----------



## campingnut18

i just got off the phone with alabama dave & pat,
hes is trying to get the last reservation for the weekend.
said if they do, they will see us friday sometime.
that would make i think 14 familys
im having fun not working this week.

i dont know why you are all talking rain... last camping trip with nick..
it was 10% chance of rain each day for us...

WELL it rained 90 % of the time. i wish i had a job where i could guess all the time.
we will have a great time rain or shine.

only 18 hours for me now,..

lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

On the bright side...............

Rain and camping is still better than sunny and working any day!!!!!


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Rain and camping is still better than sunny and working any day!!!!!


Gordon, Margaret says you are so right about that.







I can't say anything about that myself.









We are going to be pulling out in an hour or so, going to stop at another campground on the way. Gordon, Lamar and Nursurfer, we will see yall Thursday.

Everybody drive safely and don't get in no big hurry and we will see everybody at Hard Labor on Friday.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

Although the rain is out by Saturday, the Rutledge forcast calls for 22-25mph winds......so, dress well all......I'm not sure how burried in the woods we are........BUT, it will dry out everything from the rains really fast.....

WOOHOO!! ONE MORE DAY!!!!


----------



## W4DRR

campingnut18 said:


> i just got off the phone with alabama dave & pat,
> hes is trying to get the last reservation for the weekend.
> said if they do, they will see us friday sometime.


There were 2 sites available this morning. I just checked and they are both gone now. I wonder if Dave was able to grab one.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

Hi, Leon, Margaret, Lamar and Carmen!!
I extended my reservation, and I'll be in Thursday night, too. Let's just say there'll be "no peace in the inn" unless we go on. Jimmy's very anxious to meet everybody!! He's got his clothing ready and working like a little trojan to get his room "arranged" in the camper. If ONLY he would "arrange" his room in the house!!








See you guys, then!
Darlene









PS The only way I see that you can go is to take I-75 to I-20. Is this the way everyone's going? If there's a better way, let me know, please!!


----------



## zoomzoom8

sgalady said:


> PS The only way I see that you can go is to take I-75 to I-20. Is this the way everyone's going? If there's a better way, let me know, please!!


That's how we're going......See ya Thursday!


----------



## RizFam

Hope you all have a wonderful & safe trip! Don't forget the Appletinis
















Looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing your pics









Have FUN!! 
Tami


----------



## W4DRR

RizFam said:


> Looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing your pics


We might even have Gilligan in some of our pics also!









Bob


----------



## Doft

Darlene,

We are planning on taking I-75 to Macon and then US 129 from Macon to I-20 going through Gray and Eatonton. You actually have to get on I-16 for a short bit in Macon to get to US 129. US 129 is a two lane road, but it's not a bad drive. This route hits I-20 one exit to the east of the Rutledge exit.
I've taken this route numerous times in the past going to Athens or Augusta. This will be my first time with a trailer though.


----------



## RizFam

W4DRR said:


> Looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing your pics


We might even have Gilligan in some of our pics also!









Bob
[/quote]








I'm sure you will









Tami


----------



## oshields

Hope everyone has a great trip. Can't wait to hear all about it. Wish we could be there


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Just filled the empty propane tank, might need it. Also loading lots of firewood.
We will be ready!

Hope Alabama Dave makes it!

Alpharetta Dave


----------



## campingnut18

Dreamtimer Dave (Alabama) called Lamar today and said they are coming in from PA.







And, we have some other brand (sob) friend coming too (but not the good OShields . So, how many does that make now?

Darlene, Lamar will be coming in on Thurs but we will not be there until Friday nite. Austin has school and I gotta work. It's not too far a drive so I should be there in time for dinner. Don't let Lamar burn it.









Can't wait. Let's see ... Have I got my white elephant gift, cider for our bellies, hot chocolate, cobblers and other goodies, ceramic heaters (just in case) and lots of layers of clothing, firewood ... and Halloweeny decor. Whew - glad this isn't a long trip, we are loaded down.

Carmen


----------



## outbackgeorgia

Carmen,

Have a safe trip, we are trying to beat the traffic, but we are on the wrong side of town on Friday!
Not far in miles, but hours if we wait too long!

Dave Linda and Brian


----------



## mountainlady56

W4DRR said:


> Looking forward to hearing all about it & seeing your pics


We might even have Gilligan in some of our pics also!









Bob
[/quote]
Yep, 
I'm gonna stop, on the way and buy "Gilligan" his hat. I know exactly who he is.......not a doubt in my mind, and I hope his wife didn't get upset about me telling him I was going to bring him a pie just like Mary Ann made, and he could come to my TT, because I am the only single one, and my son would love him!








Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Dreamtimer Dave (Alabama) called Lamar today and said they are coming in from PA.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And, we have some other brand (sob) friend coming too (but not the good OShields . So, how many does that make now?
> 
> Darlene, Lamar will be coming in on Thurs but we will not be there until Friday nite. Austin has school and I gotta work. It's not too far a drive so I should be there in time for dinner. Don't let Lamar burn it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can't wait. Let's see ... Have I got my white elephant gift, cider for our bellies, hot chocolate, cobblers and other goodies, ceramic heaters (just in case) and lots of layers of clothing, firewood ... and Halloweeny decor. Whew - glad this isn't a long trip, we are loaded down.
> 
> Carmen


I know the feeling, Carmen. It's almost 10:30 PM, and I JUST came in from cleaning up the camper (Jimmy's unofficial playhouse!). Mr. Jimmy got his clothes together and took them out there, along with his metal detector, and God knows what all else, put them in his room, and decide he was DONE!! Meanwhile, the camper was a mess, and I had to clean it and I'm still getting things arranged in there. I've done FOUR MODS (three today!). I put in a paper towel holder, about 3 weeks ago, then, today, I put in new floor vents in the bedrooms (Jimmy did one), then, I installed a coat rack on the wall and a toilet paper holder. I don't think the coat rack was "designed" to be one, but it's gonna do the job!!







Oh, and I lined more of the shelves with the non-skid lining, too!!








What am I supposed to keep Lamar from burning?







You want me to cook it for you? I've tried not to forget anything, but I'm STILL doing laundry, and gotta get some other things together, and I'm drop-dead tired. Jimmy just pitched a fit, though, that we HAD to go tomorrow. If he doesn't behave, once we get there, there's gonna be trouble, make it a double!!








Darlene


----------



## Reverie

I AM BRINGING OUT THE BIG GUNS! Back by acclamation I give you the Outback dancers...










Let's see them do their magic!

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Today
Oct 26 Mostly Cloudy 
63Â°/51Â° 10%

Fri
Oct 27 Rain / Thunder 
62Â°/53Â° 90%

Sat
Oct 28 Mostly Cloudy 
59Â°/43Â° 10%

Sun
Oct 29 Sunny 
65Â°/43Â° 10%

Not to be a Nattering Nabob of Negatism, but I am afraid Friday is a wash...








BUT, the weekend still looks good for Saturday and Sunday with only a 10% chance of rain both days.









Bob


----------



## Reverie

Of COURSE Friday is a wash. Isn't that what all the water is for?

Reverie


----------



## W4DRR

Reverie said:


> Of COURSE Friday is a wash. Isn't that what all the water is for?
> 
> Reverie


I guess I should have added "no pun intended".









I just talked to our "advance team" at Hard Labor (Lemur). He has site #37 and is going to try to get us all in that general area. He can't do anything until Friday AM for those of us that are coming in that day. Also, be aware that cell phone service in the park appears to be spotty.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

Glad you made that post, Bob. I've having to cancel, because Jimmy's cough/cold (I think strep) is getting worse. Had him in to the doctor, Monday, and called, yesterday for them to call him in something prescription for the cough. He's coughing every breath, basically, even with OTC meds for cough. He really pitched a fit, but I don't think I'd be a responsible parent taking him, especially with the weather.
IF ANYONE WANTS A SITE, please PM me, or look on the link for my cell phone # from Topsail Hill. It's there. I'm cancelling at 1 PM.
Ya'll have a great trip, and stay dry and warm!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

I called the park, directly, and was able to cancel for tonight, without penalty. I'm taking Jimmy to the doctor, this afternoon, and we'll see what the verdict is, and if he can control the cough, etc. I MIGHT still be able to come, tomorrow, so I didn't cancel the entire reservation. IF anybody is interested in the site, in case I have to cancel, entirely, just let me know!
Darlene


----------



## mountainlady56

I'm coming down with this mess, too. If anybody wants my reservation, just PM me or call me, and we can arrange it. Thanks!
Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

You said it right about the phone service. Now, how are we suppose to have Hard Labor with no phone? We have Verizon and I can't get Lemur to answer ... like ever.

He did call me on Leon's phone and he is in site #37 so everyone will know what area to look for them. If you think you might be late (ie, after 10pm or before 8am?), I'm going to risk it and post the gate code = *3650 so you can get in. There are already a few folks pulled in so we may not be as close together as we like but we're all in the same park, right?

I made some crunch apple pies and pumpkin rolls tonite and I'm ready to go but Austin has school tomorrow so I'll be working from home until he gets off the bus. At least I get to avoid I75 rush hour traffic on a Friday AND there's a race at Atl Speedway this weekend. See you tomorrow nite with peach cobbler, apple pies, & a little ice cream ... if the rain doesn't drown us out. If it does, we'll just eat it for breakfast.
















Trick or Treat!!!

Carmen


----------



## Doft

Well we are mostly packed, thanks to a break in the rain and will be leaving tomorrow after lunch. We hope to get to the park around 4pm. The drive should be fun, they are talking about thunderstorms in the afternoon.

Drive safe everyone.

Jim


----------



## mountainlady56

Everybody be careful and have a good time!! Sure am gonna miss you guys/gals!!
Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

We packed up and hitched up last night before the monsoon set in. Hoping to get an early getaway as soon as the morning commute dies down...maybe sometime after 9:00. But it looks like it is a given; we will be driving in the rain all the way, and have to set up in the rain.

Bob


----------



## mountainlady56

There's some rough weather headed your way, friends, according to radar!! Tilt those awnings or let them down, and be careful!! In spite of this, I wish I was there with ya'll, even with the weather!!







I miss everyone!!
HUGS!
Darlene


----------



## zoomzoom8

Careful, when the moon is full...............










We had a great time.....more details to follow......


----------



## Reverie

Strange things were afoot at Hard Labor.










More to follow...

Reverie


----------



## mountainlady56

zoomzoom8 said:


> Careful, when the moon is full...............
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We had a great time.....more details to follow......


GEEZ!!
You guys did just what I told Jimmy he COULDN'T do!!! Question!! How'd you round up all those chilluns after THAT?????


















































Darlene


----------



## PDX_Doug

A scary skeleton face and a name badge... I love it!









Happy Trails,
Doug


----------



## Crawfish

Well we just made it back in save and sound. Stayed over at Vet Mem State Park in Cordele, GA Sunday night. I would highly recommend this park. We plan on going back sometime next year to ride the S.A.M. Shortline Excursion. It looks like it will be a lot of fun.
We have finished unloading the camper and plan to clean tomorrow. Me and Margaret had a great time. I think this rally rates up there as one of the best. It was great meeting alot of new Southeasterns and hoping they can make more of our rallies next year.

I will be waiting for all the pictures. Nick can you add a little brightness to that picture of Gordon. I think it will be a classic.

Leon


----------



## mountainlady56

Crawfish said:


> Well we just made it back in save and sound. Stayed over at Vet Mem State Park in Cordele, GA Sunday night. I would highly recommend this park. We plan on going back sometime next year to ride the S.A.M. Shortline Excursion. It looks like it will be a lot of fun.
> Leon


Hi, Leon!
I'm glad you stayed at Vet Mem State Park!! I was wondering about us doing a rally there, next year. It's got great fishing/boating, a museum, and the S.A.M. Shortline Excursion, which takes you straight to Jimmy Carter's hometown of Plains, GA!! 
I hope you got my message and relayed it to the fellow OBers!! I tried Gordon's, Lamar's and your phone, but understood that Carmen couldn't get through to Lamar on his, so I finally left a message for the group on yours.
Sure did miss everyone. I tell you, that "Reverie"







monster was SCARY!! But, I bet those chitlins (as Gordon calls them) didn't even take time to look at the name tag!!








Darlene


----------



## W4DRR

Rally Pictures?


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> Rally Pictures?


Time has not been on my side so far.....I will have mine up by this weekend.....sorry.


----------



## W4DRR

That's OK Gordon. We'll cut you some slack in consideration for all those great White Russians you prepared for our consumption while sitting around the campfire!









Bob


----------



## zoomzoom8

W4DRR said:


> That's OK Gordon. We'll cut you some slack in consideration for all those great White Russians you prepared for our consumption while sitting around the campfire!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bob


As much as I'd like credit for yet another great adult beverage, the warm White Russians were KD's doings....I just supplied the outlet in the lodge for the pot and the footwork to help pass them out to the masses.

I'll have the pictures up soon.


----------



## campingnut18

Hmmmm ... do I hear any votes for Crawfish's idea for a Spring rally at GA Veteran's? like late April?

C- 









p.s. Can't wait to see pictures. Hey, who all has the group pic? (wait a minute, I think we might have that one on our camera but I think OutbackGA - Linda had the best camera)


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Hmmmm ... do I hear any votes for Crawfish's idea for a Spring rally at GA Veteran's? like late April?
> 
> C-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> p.s. Can't wait to see pictures. Hey, who all has the group pic? (wait a minute, I think we might have that one on our camera but I think OutbackGA - Linda had the best camera)


I guess I missed it somewhere........I didn't realize he had come up with the idea, but I vote for it. It's a great area, like I said, before, with great fishing and boating. ALSO, it's right next door to Stripling's Country Store, the home of the world's best smoked sausage!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

sgalady said:


> ALSO, it's right next door to Stripling's Country Store, the home of the world's best smoked sausage!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Darlene


Darlene, I saw that store and meant to go in and check it out but forgot. That is one thing I love for breakfast and anytime I grill.









As for a spring rally there, I'm all for it. What if we call it an early spring rally. Do we need to drive a stake?









Leon


----------



## Doft

We had a great time at Hard Labor. Looking forward to the next rally.
As for Veteran's for a spring rally, that would be great. I think that the later part of March would be a good time. By the end of April it's getting pretty warm and buggy down here. No matter the date, count us in!

Jim


----------



## mountainlady56

I agree with Dofts on late March. By late April, we ARE buggy down here, and they have the Rose Festival, here in Thomasville, and lots of locals "flee the city" because of the crowds here, the last weekend in April!!
Plus, the sportsmen really hit Lake Blackshear!!

Leon, as for that store?? I stop there everytime I go by. It's MANDATORY!! I pick up sausage for us to have in Ellijay, with Jimmy's half-sister, on the way up (and better carry them some EXTRA, too!) and pick up some for us to have at home, on the way back. I grilled some at Doll Mountain (first time grilling it, usually put on George Foreman) and that stuff was WHOO-HOO GOOD!! BUT, be careful, my friends......mild is very warm, medium is a tear-jerker, and HOT??? hold onto your hair, because it's gonna get singed from your breath!!
















Darlene


----------



## campingnut18

i vote for a late march spring rally to ga vet.

who said they were bringing steaks?







now i must eat...
i like the ideas of a southern rally in the spring.
it should be warmer than atlanta.
and do the fall rally in gatlingburg next year?

ok, any other ideas people????









lamar


----------



## zoomzoom8

Thinking bout here for sometime next year...

http://www.tremontcamp.com/


----------



## campingnut18

i may go up to this place next weekend to talk with them.
if so i will take pictures to post.
i will see if they can book all the sites together
and give us a group discount.

lamar



zoomzoom8 said:


> Thinking bout here for sometime next year...
> 
> http://www.tremontcamp.com/


----------



## Crawfish

zoomzoom8 said:


> Thinking bout here for sometime next year...
> 
> http://www.tremontcamp.com/


Looks good to me. Why don't we get some new threads started on these two rallies and get away from the fall rally thread. I will start one on the spring rally and Gordon or Lamar start one on the Gatlinburg rally.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8

The Pictures! The Pictures!!!

They are here:

Hard Labor Creek - SE Fall Rally 10/06

Some are dark, some are out of focus, but hey....they're posted finally....


----------



## mountainlady56

campingnut18 said:


> Thinking bout here for sometime next year...
> 
> http://www.tremontcamp.com/


[/quote]
You might mention to them also, asking if they'd waive the extra fee/person over 2 for us. GEEZ!! Family of 5 would run $47/night! Plus, if no hookups, they charge you to dump!!








Darlene


----------



## Crawfish

Those are some good pictures Gordon. The aerial ones are great. It was a very good rally.

Leon


----------



## zoomzoom8




----------



## Gilligan

Had a great time meeting all the Southeastern Outbackers!
Sure glad they always camp near water so I can bring the Minnow.

Gilligan


----------



## W4DRR

So anybody have any more Rally pictures to post? I know we stood there and posed for at least 3 or 4 different cameras. All we have is Gordon's so far.









...and Gilligan's.









Bob


----------



## old_tidefan

I hate we missed this one...Looks like it was a great place and a fun trip


----------

